# evolution-mapi outdated



## Peter2121 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,

I'm using Evolution with MAPI plugin under PCBSD 9.0 and I have a problem mentioned in #740642 bug report of Ubuntu. The patch provided does not solve the problem of calendar and contacts (just mail folders).
It seems that the problem was definitely fixed in 0.32.2-2 version of plugin. Is it possible to update the FreeBSD port, please?

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

Peter2121 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to update the FressBSD port, please?


Contact the port's maintainer.


----------



## Peter2121 (Mar 21, 2012)

I still have no luck to have a response from maintainer of the port (Gnome team). If someone can pass the information to the Gnome team or write a message to the mailing list.


----------

